
Park It, Trucks: Here Come New York’s Cargo Bikes - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/04/nyregion/nyc-cargo-bikes-delivery.html
======
djsumdog
When I lived in a building, the number of boxes I saw in the recycling room
made me kinda sad. Maybe it's just the minimalist in me, but we consume so
much crap.

Sure cargo bikes are better for the environment than big trucks, but you know
what's even better? Consuming less.

~~~
vo2maxer
Of interest: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/boycott-black-
friday...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/boycott-black-friday-and-
save-the-world/2019/11/28/3243fd2a-11b5-11ea-924c-b34d09bbc948_story.html)

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/VFSv5](http://archive.is/VFSv5)

